# Wrong dog....this time....



## Otis3d (Jan 10, 2017)

Pic taken with trail cam, poor dog did release it!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to PT Otis3d.

Maybe that dog will think twice next time before poke'in around one of your sets.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good thing it was a good sized dog !!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I often tell people don't always use just coyote urine when making a set. Yotes will mark their area on cat and domestic dog. This photo backs up my claims. A canine is a canine is a canine.

Thanks for the photo, and sorry for a small distraction. just trying to help others learn more about trapping the "smart" *NOT!!! *coyote.


----------

